# denhaunt's Table Centerpeice



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm a firm believer in presentation - so....

http://hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=271&pictureid=3463
or

http://hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=271&pictureid=3461

or

http://hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=271&pictureid=3460

This my newest prop for this year. The idea is to have this as the centerpiece on the kitchen table and made into a sort of "macabre buffet". Will probably serve sausage links and pate' out of the cavity (or something to that effect). Should be a real attention getter.
I would love some feedback. Thanks.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

great prop and centerpiece! Pulling food out of it to eat is a great idea.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

thats aweosme, but I dont think I could eat out of it. grodey!!! Great job!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Very nice prop. Great detail!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hmmm, yeah ... not sure I could eat out it but it's an impressive centerpiece!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks guys. Funny thing is that I designed it to lay on the table and the chains and shackles were just a convenient way to hold it up while I was working on it. But now I love it this way and I'm re-thinking the whole display.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

No mater how you display it, it's a great looking prop!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Truly an awesome piece!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE prop man


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

EWWWWW, gross!!!!!


Here's my guess - kids are going to LOVE it!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That's awesome. Have to serve cherry and lime Jell-O out of him.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Now that is a nice looking piece. Well done.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool, that will liven up a party.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice prop!! But there's no way I could eat out of that!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

I don't get many TOTs that come by but I do throw a HUGE Halloween party every year that has a massive following. There is no guest list, per say, as a matter of fact you're all invited. PM me if you're interested in coming. I've kinda spoiled my guests over the years and I have to constantly raise the bar to keep them impressed. I sincerely appreciate all of the kind words - like most other haunters, it's the praise that keeps me going. Thanks again all. I've actually got quite a few more that I could post - I guess I've been a little "forum shy". I'll keep them coming.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL No reason to be forum shy here.  We'd love to see more pics!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

LOVE it!!!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

fantastic! how did you do the inner gore texturing?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job! I love it!!!!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

awesome prop. I could not eat out of it though. What do you use on the inside of the prop to food proof it? And how would you clean it after? I guess you could put clear plastic wrap in it for easier clean up?


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

That's great! Could I have some more lasagna from his chest cavity please?


----------

